# Cordless Drill



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I am looking for a cordless drill, just for some DIY, and mainly for screwing things together. Any recommendations please?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Budget?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

RDB85 said:


> and mainly for screwing this together.


What is "this"?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

dholdi said:


> What is "this"?


I'm assuming a typo - or a missing picture!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

14.4v Panasonic drills are so good and light for the 18v i use Makita


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

steelghost said:


> I'm assuming a typo - or a missing picture!


Yep, that's what I thought.
Need to know as recommendations would be different for a shed / tv stand for example.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Anything for less than say £100. I have been told Dewalt are the best but as I will only use it probably a handful of times its not worth the cost. Yes that was a typo. All sorted.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I got this from Screwfix about six months back. I have to say that it has dealt with everything I have chucked at it. Well pleased. :thumb:
Check out the reviews for it also.

Drill


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Dewalt / Bosch Blue / Makita or Panasonic are the ones I'd look at.

Go for Lithium Ion battery if you can, a good Amp / hour is more important than a higher W (e.g. 12w / 14.4w / 18w etc) and if you can, 2 battery kit is well worth it...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

10.8v Dewalt impact driver/drill driver are very good.


----------



## nog (Jul 14, 2013)

I`ve got a Ryobi, can use battery in other gear such as strimmer, polisher, jigsaw etc


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Absolutely go with Liion batteries, they are so much lighter.
I'm going to add Fatmax to the fray, had one for nearly 3 years and its been faultless.
Its had more than DIY use as we built an extension and a double garage in that time.
If I had to replace it now I wouldn't hesitate to get another, probably this one -
http://www.trade-point.co.uk/depart...ill-2-batteries-fmc628d2k-bqgb/1682355_TP.prd
I also have a Makita 10.8 V set which is more than adequate for kitchen assembly etc.
http://www.powertoolworld.co.uk/mak...MIvM-K1vLr1gIV55XtCh06ggeVEAQYAiABEgKz5_D_BwE


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have this set find myself going for it over my bigger tools because they are so handy.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/DeWalt-DCK211D2T-Li-ion-Cordless-Compact/dp/B00OTYXWE4


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I use a Bosch 18v, it's a good drill, it's 4ah so has a decent battery. Mine is part of a combo set that I bought a few years ago which includes an impact drill, but the drill can be purchased cheaply on it's own as shown.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/bosch-gsb-18-2-li-plus-18v-4-0ah-li-ion-cordless-combi-drill/7434K?kpid=7434K&ds_rl=1245250&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIi5GChofs1gIV1jLTCh02FQmuEAQYASABEgLwhfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=COzWnouH7NYCFYfgGwodwEkJ3w


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

If I was to go with a Dewalt, what would you recommend please?


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

This is comparable to the Fatmax I linked to earlier.
https://www.screwfix.com/p/dewalt-d...i-ion-xr-brushless-cordless-combi-drill/94484
Compare them and decide if its worth £50 more, £100 if it wasn't on offer.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

2 2Ah hours batteries are better than 1 4Ah 

Big batteries just make tools heavier. For the drills you are looking at the smaller packs are fine. 

I use Dewalt tools every day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I got a blue Bosch kit when it was end of line clearance, two batteries etc for £90 I think it was. Li-ion batteries are all the rage now. Never ceases to amaze me at how much grunt they carry compared to drills of old.

If it was an all day every-day trade affair all the people I know use Dewalt or Matika kit now.


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

Got an 18v Makita, best money ever.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Just finished building a 40ft long 6ft tall fence with more than 550 screws using my dads Bosch combi driver and was very impressed

https://www.screwfix.com/p/bosch-gsb-18-2-li-plus-18v-2-0ah-li-ion-cordless-combi-drill/5916t

Alan


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks lads thats a lot to look at. Up to now, I like the look of either the FatMax or possibly this kit: https://www.amazon.co.uk/DeWalt-DCK211D2T-Li-ion-Cordless-Compact/dp/B00OTYXWE4 which do you think would be better, to have and Impact Driver and a Drill, or just stick with the Combi? I like Dewalt, just because a lot of trade use them and the parts are available as are the batteries etc.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am in the trade as a Joiner and that Dewalt kit is superb,will you need to be drilling masonry?


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

No it will only be used for general home DIY


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Impact driver and drill driver are both handy,both are more than up to DIY tasks :thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Tbh I have never used the impact driver from the 10.8v kit I bought.
I have a Makita impact driver with NiCad batteries that were dying and thought I needed to replace it, with hindsight I probably didn't.
For 99% of diy tasks an 18v combi will do.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Also as a joiner I find that both a drill driver and impact are handy bits of kit
I currently use the Makita 18v system and its very good

You can't under estimate the ease of having two for two different jobs


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

dchapman88 said:


> Also as a joiner I find that both a drill driver and impact are handy bits of kit
> I currently use the Makita 18v system and its very good
> 
> You can't under estimate the ease of having two for two different jobs


What's the normal use case for an impact driver?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> What's the normal use case for an impact driver?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Well the combi drill I normally have set up with brad point drill bits for hole drilling
And then impact for the screwing

Gets a damn firm grip on what your trying to screw together 
Sometimes use tallow too, job dependant


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Hereisphilly said:


> What's the normal use case for an impact driver?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


When we were having a new staircase put in the joiners used them for putting some really serious screws, which you suspect might not have gone it with a normal drill driver.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

dchapman88 said:


> Well the combi drill I normally have set up with brad point drill bits for hole drilling
> And then impact for the screwing
> 
> Gets a damn firm grip on what your trying to screw together
> Sometimes use tallow too, job dependant





steelghost said:


> When we were having a new staircase put in the joiners used them for putting some really serious screws, which you suspect might not have gone it with a normal drill driver.


Ahh that makes sense, as I've always thought what was the point of them as a combi screws with the added bonus of drilling, but these are for meatier ones then

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> Ahh that makes sense, as I've always thought what was the point of them as a combi screws with the added bonus of drilling, but these are for meatier ones then
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yeah if I'm screwing together a window or door frame or as SG has said for bigger jobs like stairs etc..... I always make sure I put my screws in with my impact


----------

